
Show HN: faasd – Lightweight OSS Serverless - alexellisuk
https://github.com/openfaas/faasd
======
jlelse
Thanks for this link! This is something I definitely want to take a closer
look at. ([https://jlelse.blog/thoughts/2020/05/serverless-
fassd/](https://jlelse.blog/thoughts/2020/05/serverless-fassd/))

